# Looking for Qigong Meditation Instructor Training in Northeast USA?



## rounderpeg (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi all, first post here.

I recently completed a program in herbal medicine and am planning to open an herbal practice in the near future. As part of my practice, I want to lead a qigong group in the evenings to teach people to maintain their physical health and to develop psychological insight or spiritual awareness.  This is the same way that I was introduced to qigong (and TCM) years ago, by an acupuncturist who ran a five-element medical qigong meditation circle in his waiting room.

Unfortunately, the organization (WISH -- World Institute for Self-Healing -- founded by Master Binhui He) that developed the meditations which I originally was exposed to (and still practice) is still active in Asia but has closed its USA and Canada chapters, so there are no more local, English-language instructor trainings by which I could get certified or otherwise affiliated for the purpose of public credibility when advertising the group and initiating students into a living school of qigong which they could then build on independently. Basically, I'm looking for a simple, affordable certification program -- something similar to hook into in 2019 -- which jives with what I learned from WISH, but the options seem to be slim. 

While I have some fondness for Mantak Chia, the HTIA -- Healing Tao Instructors Association, which offers this kind of training around the USA, seems to have shrunk a lot in the last year (website has totally changed) and now seems kind of iffy.  Even the listings at hubs like NQA.org are few in numbers, and a lot of the teachers I can find are more fitness/exercise oriented, more like tai chi type exercises. Alternatively, there are some crazy-expensive programs which are more aimed at people who want to be medcial qigong therapists (projecting qi into patients as medical treatment); for example, this guy is asking $5300 for a 20-day program: Medical Qigong Therapist | Inner Strength, Inc. with Dr Ted Cibik

Any advice?


----------



## Morningstar (Aug 10, 2020)

try zenwellness medical qigong and michael lomax neigong. Spring Forest qigong is also good as well. i've done them all.


----------

